# Brake Proportioning Valve



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a cheap Brake Proportioning valve for my old '78 Cevy truck? I've looked online and I'm finding them for anywhere between $60-$140. It's a little part, for an OLD truck, I'm looking for $10-$30. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pick-n-Pull ? :?


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

:shock: .45 you changed your avatar! I never knew.

I forgot about pick-n-pull. Maybe next time I am up that way I'll give them a call. I mean it is only brakes. Don't really need those do I :?


----------

